
Apple announces redesigned Mac Pro - runesoerensen
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/3/18646424/apple-mac-pro-redesign-new-specs-features-photos-wwdc-2019
======
_bxg1
That whole segment was just pure computer-porn. I think that's what Apple
needed to win back the confidence of Pro customers.

~~~
danieldk
No NVIDIA, so no CUDA. (Of course, one can buy a card, but that was already
possible with USB-C and an eGPU enclosure.)

Is there a particular reason they stopped shipping Macs with NVIDIA?

~~~
_bxg1
I dunno, but the PCI slots will make it much easier to add your own

~~~
unicornfinder
Problem is there's no Mac drivers for the latest Nvidia GPUs. Bit of a problem
that.

~~~
empyrical
I am hoping that now that there's a Mac with proper PCIe slots it might make
more business sense for nVidia to make drivers for macOS. Previously, there
were Thunderbolt eGPUs which could allow using nVidia GPUs with (non-
Hackintoshed) macOS but it may not have brought in enough sales to justify the
cost of developing.

------
klodolph
I noticed that they addressed one of the major problems with the old (2003)
design... the handles. The old handles would cut into your hands when you
picked the computer up.

------
vermontdevil
Looks like cheesegrater.

Seriously the specs look fantastic. 3 streams at 8K or 12 at 4k among others

------
syntaxing
I never used a Mac Pro but I'm surprised how many people are having issues
with the price tag... Is 6K a lot for what they are providing? Most of the
workstations I use at work average around $6K for heavy loaded work. Some of
the render machines can go up to $10K [1]. Is their pricing off because it's
geared towards "Prosumers"?

[1][https://www.boxx.com/systems](https://www.boxx.com/systems)

~~~
ankushnarula
I think most of us recall the $1899 - $2499 Mac Pro entry point in the late
2000's and early 2010's. It's kind of a bummer - but you're correct that Pro
performance has moved a bit up-market. Heck. The 8-core Xeon-W costs almost
$3000 at retail.

------
Prefinem
How can apple justify $1000 for a stand?

~~~
dmix
You could hear the crowd gasp when they listed $999 for the stand.

~~~
erikpukinskis
In case anyone is wondering, this refers to the display stand. I guess you
don’t pay the $999 if you already have a display arm.

------
n42
base price of $11k to have an Apple display + desktop. wow. no thanks.

~~~
secabeen
When you're paying a graphic artist $80k/yr in salary, is $3k a year for 4
years for this tool really that out of line?

~~~
n42
no, it is not, but they are pricing out the "prosumer" and small business and
leaning quite hard into mid-size and above professional.

~~~
cududa
So you’re not the target market. Apple didn’t become the most valuable company
in the world by making products for everyone.

~~~
jwommack
When they did that they were never more than 10% of the personal computer
market much less the world.

Making products for everyone is _exactly_ how they did it, with universally
popular iPods, iPhones, and wearables. The two biggest revenue drivers for
them are iPhones and Services(Music, Pay, App Store, etc)
([https://www.apple.com/newsroom/pdfs/Q2%20FY19%20Consolidated...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/pdfs/Q2%20FY19%20Consolidated%20Financial%20Statements.pdf)),
they sell almost as much in iPads alone as they do in Macs. Those are all
services that they famously made broadly popular and target towards the
average consumer. It's only really in the Mac space that they target primarily
the "high end" consumers.

------
runesoerensen
Edit: Product page up now [https://www.apple.com/mac-
pro/](https://www.apple.com/mac-pro/)

More details: [https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/06/apple-unveils-
powerfu...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/06/apple-unveils-powerful-all-
new-mac-pro-and-groundbreaking-pro-display-xdr/)

------
ankushnarula
It would have been a really pleasant (and highly unlikely) surprise if Apple
_also_ re-introduced the plain old "Mac" at $1499-$1999 using prosumer-grade
SKUs and PCIe expandability. Think of it as a big brother to the Mac mini -
and parallel to the iMac 27". It would sell better than _all_ Mac Pros ever
sold. Really a damn shame.

------
vonseel
Target user for $6000 computer???

Video editors? Recording studios?

~~~
twoquestions
My thoughts exactly! Don't they have render farms for this sort of thing?
What's the value of having all that power under your desk to get turned into
so much slag with one beverage malfunction!

------
humantiy
The old cheesegrater look is back. Its almost like how the car companies bring
back the old car with a redesigned look.

~~~
gdubs
Coca-Cola “Classic” is the new Mac Pro to the trash can’s “New Coke”.

------
marricks
Sounds like what a lot of devs wanted except the GPU cards look like they need
to be Apple specific versions? Also no Nvidia support mentioned yet

~~~
blihp
Nothing has really changed on those fronts. (i.e. I think they've always
required Apple-specific versions of cards and nVidia support has been an issue
for much of the past decade as the two companies effectively stopped working
with each other)

~~~
roboyoshi
I remember the famous video where Linus said that Nvidia has been the single
worst company he ever had to work with. I assume it's not just the linux
kernel, but also companies like apple.

------
kyoob
Optional wheels!

